# im freakin out



## darkshadow (Feb 2, 2010)

I treat bsd communty as my family , when I have proplem I have no one than you to help 
I have this proplem I have multi interest and I have proplem  to cope with all of them , this is my story I work on building web site using php so I have very good experince in php I read many book to improve my knowlege in t on other I study software enginer in uv so I have to cope with software engineering issue (and they are many ) latly I start to love freebsd more than other I spend mush time playing with it and tunning it even I try other bsd varint(openbsd , netbsd ...)
and I start to read a book and improve my knowlege on firewalling latly( specaly pf) on other hand I just love german language and start take german courses(8 month) but finaly I registerd for master degere (cis computer information techenloge ) and this need  good knowlege in database and networking so I get back to study refresh my knowlege on them which will take mush time and I love german course ( that I love x( ) and other friend of mine start prepering for zend certificate and mysql certificate so I just get my self on that way and start prepering tooo plus I attend body building jem (9 month),,,,,, and this is not the end of story I just read about bsd certificate and download the study plan and start to read topic by topic plus I start feel that I should get back to c++ and refresh my knowlege too so I can anticipate in freebsd development or other bsd project(and they are many ) plus my english so bad so I have to take course n english too (and this is prerequest in master degere in our coutnry after the first year) i dont know what to do ,please give me advice ?:\


----------



## SirDice (Feb 2, 2010)

darkshadow said:
			
		

> i dont know what to do ,please give me advice ?:\


Use some punctuation (periods, commas, etc) in your texts. It'll make it easier to read. 

Anyway, you sound like me :e

One problem I have because of AD/HD (more accurately ADD) is that I start a whole lot of things but never finish anything x(

Prioritizing is the biggest problem. Try to make a plan for the things you want to do. Schedule time for it. Don't try to do to much at once. Get someone to help you plan if you're have problems with it. Finish one thing before moving onto the next.


----------



## achix (Feb 2, 2010)

i'd say, Engineers have minds that work best at full throttle, in a single-processing fashion while managers have brains that can do multi-tasking but with lighter threads


----------



## LateNiteTV (Feb 2, 2010)

productive people make lists.
make a list of your priorities, highest first and go from there. just try to knock one item off your list at a time. thats the only way to get things done when you have a lot on your plate... IMO.


----------



## john_shadow (Feb 2, 2010)

It sounds you require lots of organization. I have some similar problems being multiply pulled from all sides. 

a)A method I use is by telling some friends what I do. 
1.I set a *single* project.
2.Get some friends on that project if applies else just tell them about it.
3.Keep them updated on what I do.
They will naturaly start to ask questions about how it goes.
And this also makes good beer talks.

b)Also I have set of rules that I use when I work.
1.Do not think of other things than my work.
2.Keep the work simple, optimization later.
3.Think and design the plan, then act.
4.No sex, alchool or games even if during a break.
Also I found it is better to eat less and multiple times.
Also I found out it is very good to work by night if you can and sleep in the morning.
Also I drink instant coffee because it is faster to make and packs a bigger punch(watch out if you have heart problems).

Some papers that helped me.

Some tools(I mostly deal with algorithms):
1.Graphs about what you want to do.
2. Any text editor to keep a daily journal(much better than paper). 

I can give advice of what drugs to use to increase brain power... If you want.
There are many more things that I do, but it is more about life stile.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 2, 2010)

Also try to differentiate between *means* (instruments) and *ends* (goals). 

For each activity decide whether it is an _instrument_ to get to a certain goal, or a _goal_ in itself. This should probably lead to some kind of tree diagram [1]. 

When you find what the actual goals are, prioritise them, take the most important/desirable one, and work back to the instruments you need to reach that goal, and put those in the right order (you may need one instrument before you use another instrument).

[1]
	
	



```
0 --- (i1) buy a gun --- (i2) rob a bank --- (i3) buy an island --- (g1) live well
```

If living well is your first priority (g1), and buying an island is your preferred instrument, you'll need to rob a bank first. Buying a gun is what you should start with first. It's your first instrument (i1).

(if you get caught and would like to implicate me in your crime: my name is L. Torvalds; tell that to the cops)


----------



## kpedersen (Feb 2, 2010)

My only suggestion is... Dont have get married and have a kid anytime soon haha!


----------



## LateNiteTV (Feb 2, 2010)

kpedersen said:
			
		

> My only suggestion is... Dont have get married and have a kid anytime soon haha!



amen.


----------



## Ruler2112 (Feb 2, 2010)

achix said:
			
		

> managers have brains



They do????  :e  You must have a different sub-species of manager in your area...


I'm similar to you OP, but I'll go in spurts.  I'll focus on one thing and learn it, then completely ignore it in favor of something else.  Wasn't able to do this when I was still in school as much - they force you to multi-task.  I know quite a few topics in some depth. (Everything from gaming to various audio/video formats/containers to editing digital audio/video to altering digital photos to video surveillance systems to linux/unix/windoze/DOS to virus removal to working on PC hardware to tearing apart printers to IP telephony to networking to woodworking to making custom knives to fishing to plumbing to electrical wiring to quantum physics to coding in any of two dozen languages to the nature of reality to watching pron to music to... the list goes on.)  Since I enjoy learning/experiencing new things, it works out quite well.  It is rather difficult to achieve a balance between all the various interests though...


They were talking about updating the day to have more hours in it a few years ago... unfortunately, everybody would have to log out and back in to pick up the change.  :e   (I tell that joke around my workplace and nobody gets it...  )


----------



## darkshadow (Feb 3, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> rob a bank


good idea I would drop every thing after that and have only one interest sleeping and jamming


----------



## dennylin93 (Feb 3, 2010)

+1 one for lists. They're really helpful.

Try to "divide" stuff you want to learn into two groups: "must learn" and "optional". This way you can prioritize stuff so that important ones go first.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 3, 2010)

Making lists is one thing, prioritizing what's on that list is the tricky part.
Somebody explained the Eisenhower matrix to me. This might help you too.

http://beanoriginal.net/coveys_habit_3_/
http://beanoriginal.net/sketchcast-2-using-the-eisenhower-matrix/


----------

